# Reverse Camber Skis: Fabulous or Fad?



## Talisman (Dec 13, 2010)

So where are you on the new trend toward reverse camber skis?  Is this the next "big thing" in skis or a fad like rear entry boots?


----------



## Rambo (Dec 13, 2010)

Talisman said:


> So where are you on the new trend toward reverse camber skis?  Is this the next "big thing" in skis or a fad like rear entry boots?



Last season, I demoed a pair of Dynastar "Sultan 85's" in a 172 cm length. An awesome, go anywhwere all mountain ski. When I got home and went on the net to find out more about the ski, I was surprised to find out the front shovel/tip portion has incorporated a modifed semi-rocker design.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll agree it's a bit overused right now. I do however thnik that it's a shape that will stick around, especially in the west.


----------



## BigJay (Dec 13, 2010)

snoseek said:


> I'll agree it's a bit overused right now. I do however thnik that it's a shape that will stick around, especially in the west.



Last wednesday at Jay there was a lot of reversed camber up at Jay! Lots of boards are built this way... and the east does get a lot of snow where you can use these and have funs instead of using regular skinnies!


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 13, 2010)

I vote for fabulous. I think they're here to stay. Aside from making it easier to ski powder and chopped snow, they make turning easier. A ski with early rise and traditional camber underfoot gets us closer to the elusive one ski quiver. You'll be surprised how well a ski like this handles in hardpack.


----------



## Edd (Dec 13, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> I vote for fabulous. I think they're here to stay. Aside from making it easier to ski powder and chopped snow, they make turning easier. A ski with early rise and traditional camber underfoot gets us closer to the elusive one ski quiver. You'll be surprised how well a ski like this handles in hardpack.



+1


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am not sold on them as they are starting to be used.  In a wider ski they can be great, to have eathier early rise, or rocker.  

K2 for example does not make any skis that do not have some form of rocker to them.  Personally I dont like this.  Skis such as the Rictor, charger, and Aftershock are mostly designed as trail skis.  Yes they do turn better short turns, but they do not ski as well as the skis they replaceed overall.  Taking the edge off the snow does not help a ski hold better.  This is the feelings of myself, and the majority of the people i work with.  We demoed the entire line last March.

On a ski such as a Volkl Mantra I like a early rise tip.  The ski is not designed as a trail carver but a softer snow ski.

I say rockered is here to stay, but is only a fad for the majority of its uses.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 13, 2010)

Rambo said:


> Last season, I demoed a pair of Dynastar "Sultan 85's" in a 172 cm length. An awesome, go anywhwere all mountain ski. When I got home and went on the net to find out more about the ski, I was surprised to find out the front shovel/tip portion has incorporated a modifed semi-rocker design.



My Sultans are the best front side ski i have ever skied..they can do it all..so far. they don't have an enormouse shovel..which I find is a good thing when things get hard..they bite..like an old school straight ski.and are very stable and damp..a little heavy but that helps in the glop..now my Rossi s3's which have reverse camber and double rockers..are the bomb in ANYTHING short of ice. I've skied them in 7 feet of Hunter cement (last season) and several 5 foot dumps in Utah..also in just about anything on this coast..they just suck in ice...very bouncy and easy to swing around in anything...very light. I have them mounted with Black Diamond Fritchi pro AT bindings and will be doing some skinning at the end of Jan with a level 1 Avalanch course at Alta...very happy with them so far!!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 13, 2010)

Reverse Camber does not equal early tip rise/rocker. Which I think is what you might be referring to? 

I think it is both fabulous and fad. It is fabulous if you ski natural snow a lot. It is fad if you never get off the groomers. It certainly is going to sell a helluva lotta skis, regardless.


----------



## tmcc71 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Fabulous*

I have three new pair of skis this year, 2 with rocker,  one traditional camber.  I have a pair of k2 rictors,   solomon lords with rocker in the tips.  My traditional pair are blizzard magnum 8.1's.   The  lords are great spring/powder skiis.   
     The rictors are the best skis I have ever tried.   I ski 120 plus days a season.   In my 35 years skiing nothing has come close to touching the rictors.   They are lively carvers,   great on hardpack, soft snow,  crud and hold their own in powder.   Almost as good as the  fatter lords.   K2 nailed it with these things.   Rocker is here to stay,  k2 is paving the way.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 14, 2010)

Just a guess but I think where you'll have 12"+ of light powder topped off by hard semi-crusty windblown..what one will find often off-resort...rocker seems like it will really payoff if the shovel has a little stiffness to it.
$.01


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 14, 2010)

I have the aforementioned Sultan 85s.  You'd be hard pressed to see the early rise tip.  more like they lack camber.  This is a baby step if there ever was one.  Probably a good thing.

As for rocker, sounds great for the West and those of you that live in N VT with a flexible schedule.  I'm willing to demo but don't see this as being a game changer for East Coast skiing like sidecut was years ago.  I've determined I'll never be a satisfied one quiver skier.  I love bumps but like narrow skis for that job.  Same for ripping rr tracks on groomers.  Wouldn't want to take such a ski into the woods or have it as my primary ski for the West.  Bought the 85 for that.


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 15, 2010)

goldsbar said:


> I have the aforementioned Sultan 85s.  You'd be hard pressed to see the early rise tip.  more like they lack camber.  This is a baby step if there ever was one.  Probably a good thing.



yea i checked mine out after rambo's post and didn't see any tip rocker - maybe new for '11?


----------



## bigbog (Dec 16, 2010)

edit:....Hey, it's a free country!....LOL.  ...But as said..._can_ give some added performance in _certain_ conditions...
$.01


----------

